
Darpa Wants to Build Conscious Robots Using Insect Brains - sahin-boydas
https://futurism.com/darpa-wants-conscious-robots-insect-brains
======
arunforthemunni
neural systems have a way of breaking past rules and constrictions, they are
very dymanmic in structure, and function. such an insect piloted Mech should
probably not be so formidable that a human cant intervene in some way.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dalek](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dalek)

